# Can you change your in dash touch screen display wallpaper?



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

I've been wondering the same thing...

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I looked for while one day, I'm going to say no you can't. It is a MyLink standardized look and also a programming nightmare. If you were allowed to change the background then that means you have to change the text color as well. I don't see this being updated anytime soon.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Ger8mm said:


> I looked for while one day, I'm going to say no you can't. It is a MyLink standardized look and also a programming nightmare. If you were allowed to change the background then that means you have to change the text color as well. I don't see this being updated anytime soon.


2014 MyLink is way better than 2013, make sure you have a 2014 radio in your Cruze. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-chevy-cruze-diesel/59193-diesel-mylink-owners.html


----------



## FlintCruze (Feb 27, 2014)

I know you can on the new Impalas (had one for a loaner one time), but there is no setting on the Cruze MyLink.


----------



## ehousel (Nov 1, 2013)

The impala has a much better my link. Think of ours as the test bunnys. As always gm left out a very obvious feature and funding is cut on our old radios so sorry to say this. what you see now is likely what you get. The only software updates gm does is to remove features not add them


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

This further blurs the reasoning for me as to why GM even put one in? If you can't customize anything in it, and you can't use GPS in it, then why even bother? Only thing it is good for is a screen for the reverse camera.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Daryl said:


> This further blurs the reasoning for me as to why GM even put one in? If you can't customize anything in it, and you can't use GPS in it, then why even bother? Only thing it is good for is a screen for the reverse camera.
> 
> Sent from my Droid Ultra


LOL, at least be grateful you have a camera. Some of us just have turn by turn(when OnStar is active) Movie times, Nearest fuel, weather(XM Travelink Active) and Pictures from a USB stick only.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

> 2014 MyLink is way better than 2013, make sure you have a 2014 radio in your Cruze.
> 
> Diesel Mylink owners ?


Mine is a 14' , I don't have any problems with mine, everything works good.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Ger8mm said:


> Mine is a 14' , I don't have any problems with mine, everything works good.


I think you misread or misspelled you response


----------



## MarcusJ (Dec 10, 2013)

I don't even care about the animation at start up. I think I have 2 "themes" one is blue, default... and one is red and black steel. I don't know what they are actually called at the moment. You would think you would have more than 2 themes to choose from at least, if not one you could customize yourself.

It has a picture viewer option why not be able to pick one of those pics to be your background?


----------



## dsmskyline (Mar 21, 2014)

I asked the dealer about changing the background on our 13 malibu when we bought it. Was told its not an option and there were no plans to upgrade.

I asked the dealer we bought the cruze at(different one from malibu purchase) and was given the same basic answer.

I agree that it seems weird to have the screen but not be able to customize it. I still think its much better than the black and green screen that is on the non mylink equipped cars.

on a side note, when I was in the parts department there was a guy asking about the nav update on the 14 silverado. Apparently its possible but the software flash is $1500. Seems steep to me for what it is.


----------

